# New pictures



## herin (Jun 12, 2006)

I took some new pictures and thought I'd share them with you. Also, I'm considering a paysite. Let me know if you think you'd like to see that. 

Hugs n :kiss2: 
~Erin


View attachment 6824


View attachment 6821


View attachment 6820


View attachment 6823


and my favorite of this set. . .

View attachment 6822


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 12, 2006)

feedees + paysites = a beautiful thing. Go for it, you know you've got my support!


----------



## shy guy (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Erin!!! looking good girl:smitten: I really hope you do try this paysite thing I think you would be great or you could still try my idea like I sed last night ''BigCutie Erin...it does have a ring to it''...later


----------



## NintendoXcore (Jun 12, 2006)

Lookin good. Looking REAL good! :eat2:


----------



## GPL (Jun 12, 2006)

You are just SO beautiful!
It is great to see one huge belly on a girl, thats getting softer and softer and bigger and bigger. Also your cute face and short hairare nice on you. Normally I'm not into short hair, but on you it looks fantastic!

Please try your paysite! You would do a good job.

Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you for the update! Looking good as always


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 12, 2006)

Great pics  I think you should do a paysite...I don't think I would have the guts to do one. (although a secret desire...lol).
*hugs*
Stacey


----------



## secret_gainer (Jun 12, 2006)

:wubu: 

nothing better to say


----------



## love dubh (Jun 12, 2006)

I love the "Are you serious?" expression on your face in that first picture. You look T-U-F-F.  And a pay site would just add another layer of beauty to you. An aesthetic layer to go with the wit and brains. I don't know how the boys are going to handle all that!


----------



## RyanFA (Jun 12, 2006)

Beautiful body, and cute face! Paysite would be great. Girls with your body type and beauty are rare to find, so i'm sure you're site would be very popular. I'd recommend buying a better digital camera though, even though you might already have one but are just using those for preview. Hey, with a paysite the cam would pay for itself hah. If you have any questions about creating "your own" site, just let me know, but if you're going through a site like bigcuties that's cool too. I'm not an expert but took a class with some web design my freshman year. I know back then we used frontpage and heard godaddy.com is good for buying your domain name and getting everything set up.


----------



## herin (Jun 12, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> feedees + paysites = a beautiful thing. Go for it, you know you've got my support!



Awesome! Thank you Bruce!



Shy_Guy said:


> Hey Erin!!! looking good girl I really hope you do try this paysite thing I think you would be great or you could still try my idea like I sed last night ''BigCutie Erin...it does have a ring to it''...later.



Yes. . .it does, doesn’t it? I’m definitely going to give it a go!



NintendoXcore said:


> Lookin good. Looking REAL good!



Thank you so much Xcore!



GPL said:


> You are just SO beautiful!
> It is great to see one huge belly on a girl, thats getting softer and softer and bigger and bigger. Also your cute face and short hair are nice on you. Normally I'm not into short hair, but on you it looks fantastic!
> 
> Please try your paysite! You would do a good job.
> ...



Awww thanks! You’re always so sweet!



Falling_Boy said:


> Thank you for the update! Looking good as always!



You’re welcome. . .and thank you so much!!



dreamer72fem said:


> Great pics I think you should do a paysite...I don't think I would have the guts to do one. (although a secret desire...lol).
> *hugs*
> Stacey



Thanks hun! 



secret_gainer said:


> :wubu: nothing better to say



Sometimes less is more. Thank you!



maire_dubh said:


> I love the "Are you serious?" expression on your face in that first picture. You look T-U-F-F. And a pay site would just add another layer of beauty to you. An aesthetic layer to go with the wit and brains. I don't know how the boys are going to handle all that!



Awesome! Yeah I like that first pic too. Thank you so much Maire!


RyanFA said:


> Beautiful body, and cute face! Paysite would be great. Girls with your body type and beauty are rare to find, so i'm sure you're site would be very popular. I'd recommend buying a better digital camera though, even though you might already have one but are just using those for preview. Hey, with a paysite the cam would pay for itself hah. If you have any questions about creating "your own" site, just let me know, but if you're going through a site like bigcuties that's cool too. I'm not an expert but took a class with some web design my freshman year. I know back then we used frontpage and heard godaddy.com is good for buying your domain name and getting everything set up.



Wow! Thanks sweetie! I am definitely going to get a digi cam. These were taken with my web cam. I will definitely look you up if I need some technical help! Thanks again!



xlflava said:


> **quote removed, post deleted, no paysite promtions/plugs on this board**



I’ll look into the site. Thanks!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 12, 2006)

Ooh, droolworthy  You go girl!

=Divals


----------



## grey1969 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Erin. That is a nice big belly you have. Good luck with the paysite endeavor.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 12, 2006)

You always look so wonderful, and HAPPY. That's the real ticket. If you want to go along with the paysite, my only recommendation is talk first to a few people who have done their own- if you are going to do it solo. Talk to people who have been successful and have creative ways of coming up with set ideas. That creativity will just enhance the natural splendor your curves bring you and others!


----------



## herin (Jun 14, 2006)

Divals said:


> Ooh, droolworthy  You go girl!
> 
> =Divals



Well, thank you sweetheart! Divals, you rule!



grey1969 said:


> Hi Erin. That is a nice big belly you have. Good luck with the paysite endeavor.



Awww, thanks Wayne! Long time no talk to. . .how are you and Teresa?



eightyseven said:


> You always look so wonderful, and HAPPY. That's the real ticket. If you want to go along with the paysite, my only recommendation is talk first to a few people who have done their own- if you are going to do it solo. Talk to people who have been successful and have creative ways of coming up with set ideas. That creativity will just enhance the natural splendor your curves bring you and others!



*blushes* Thank you! I am happy. Ive been pestering people for ideas and tips. So if you or anyone else has something theyd like to see or some cool ideas, let me know. And thank you again, Eightyseven!!


----------



## Dutchgut (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow! Herin, You're breathtaking!
Best wishes to you with your plans for your own (pay)website.


----------



## herin (Jun 15, 2006)

Dutchgut said:


> Wow! Herin, You're breathtaking!
> Best wishes to you with your plans for your own (pay)website.




Wow!! Thank you!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 15, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, thank you sweetheart! Divals, you rule!



I think this is the first time in my life anyone has told me I rule. :wubu: 

=Divals


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 16, 2006)

Adorable pics again, Herin! :smitten: You must already know it but you're gonna need a WAY better camera for a website (and some money, and a LOT of work and time.) But I'd love to see it!


----------



## doctorx (Jun 16, 2006)

Great pictures Herin! A site sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2006)

Just have to echo Santa, if you're considering a paysite venture (whether on your own or with a group site) you're going to need to get a very good digital camera. Size and quality are of most importance, so just something to keep in mind if you want to move forward with it.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 22, 2006)

Que Adorable!
'Nuff Said.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm... you know that 2nd from last picture. your belly is so round, if I was better at math I could probably write a vector for that almost perfect curve of your belly. Fasinating... and very beautiful.
Be a great way to study geometry


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 26, 2006)

hey sexy XD


----------

